# Willie Nelsons Guitar



## rush2112 (Oct 2, 2010)

It's suppose to be a Martin N-20 and has a 2 1/8" neck but looks like a classical guitar. Any ideas as to why he would prefer such a guitar?

http://www.celebstoner.com/news/cel...7/the-story-of-willie-nelsons-guitar-trigger/

Sorry about the link, I tried uploading a photo directly but had problems.


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

*Re: Wilie Nelsons guitar*


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

rush2112 said:


> It's suppose to be a Martin N-20 and has a 2 1/8" neck but looks like a classical guitar. Any ideas as to why he would prefer such a guitar?


My guess is it's because Martin stopped making them with the "extra sound hole" years ago.

This one, advertised at Elderly Instruments is shown strung with nylon ("classical") strings. http://www.elderly.com/new_instruments/items/N20WN.htm


----------



## Lincoln (Jun 2, 2008)

any wild & crazy guess as to what that guitar would be worth at auction?


----------



## Guest (Jun 18, 2014)

greco said:


>


Your FG180's almost getting to this point Dave, IIRC.
Have you've been adding some mojo to it?


----------



## oheare (Jun 18, 2012)

The Martin N-20 was indeed a nylon strung guitar, the 2 1/8" nut width was typical, if a little wider than most modern classical guitars.

Martin really only started making steel-string guitars in the 1920s, and they did make a bunch of "classical" models until at least the '70s, though Mandolin Brothers says that their first REAL classical was the N-20 in 1968. I think they did a model in conjunction with Thomas Humphrey as well, but it's not thought much of by either traditional classical guitarists or Martin aficionados. 

What would the guitar be worth, or what would it sell for?


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

Lincoln said:


> any wild & crazy guess as to what that guitar would be worth at auction?


Way more than I can afford--most likely well above what I make in a year or more.


----------



## Robboman (Oct 14, 2006)

Back when the IRS nailed him and took away everything he owned, Willie was flat broke and still owed more. The romanticized story is that this old Martin was one of the only possessions he had left, and he kept playing it simply because he couldn't afford to get a better guitar (and if he did the IRS would soon take it). 
Makes a nice story, and his tax troubles are legendary, but still seems far fetched. Especially since he's kept on using only this Martin ever since. 

If Willie passed, I think it this guitar could break the world record at auction. Iconic.


----------



## rush2112 (Oct 2, 2010)

Robboman said:


> Back when the IRS nailed him and took away everything he owned, Willie was flat broke and still owed more. The romanticized story is that this old Martin was one of the only possessions he had left, and he kept playing it simply because he couldn't afford to get a better guitar (and if he did the IRS would soon take it).
> Makes a nice story, and his tax troubles are legendary, but still seems far fetched. Especially since he's kept on using only this Martin ever since.
> 
> If Willie passed, I think it this guitar could break the world record at auction. Iconic.


Sad thing is this guitar will never get out of sight of the IRS.

Where ever it ends up, the IRS will make an excuse to steal it.

Unless of course, Willie sends it to North Korea or Russia.


----------



## Jim DaddyO (Mar 20, 2009)

I also heard the story where Willie came home to his house on fire. He ran in quick and came out with a guitar case. No one seems to take heed, seemed a normal thing for him to do. Willie later said that the case was full of weed he didn't want to lose.


----------

